# Durdle Door



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Here are 3 shots from Durdle Door in Dorset.

Please let me know what you think.

1.


2.


3.


All were shot with a Canon 5D III and Canon 24-105L
I'm still getting to grips with landscape photography. As i normally shoot sport


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shots, love the composition.

I'm no pro, but if i had to be critical, the fist and last seem a little over processed and look slightly washed out? Also, the wide angle on the first shot seems to give a slight curve to the horizon line.

None the less, still better than i could do :thumb:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

great stuff mate

bet it was cold

:lol:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Rich

An iconic location - somewhere that I would love to shoot.

My comments are: -

#1 is well composed but your processing is too strong - the green is over saturated and the horizon looks to be sloping to the left a little?

For #2 I don't think the foreground adds anything to your photo and it would look better perhaps with a square crop?

#3 is nice with the steps being a lead-in line (although a step or two to the left would have got it spot on IMO). I agree with Shiny that it also looks over processed.

Perhaps have a go at re-processing and post up here for comparison


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)




----------

